# Siblings and mbti



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, I'm an INFP and I (strongly) suspect both my siblings are extraverted perceivers.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

SulfonicOrb said:


> Hello. What I have witnessed is that usually there is a link between the personality of Siblings. I have saw this in 5 families including: INTP-ESFP ,ENTP-ISFP ,ESTJ-INFJ ,ENFP-ISTP ,INTJ-ESFJ Always the J/P being same, and also if there is more than 2 siblings in the family this connection should still exist.
> Please post your own thoughts regarding this topic if you have any.


My thoughts are that no real pattern exists.

There are types among parents and the kids that can range all over the map.
Then there is the influence that parents and siblings have on each other, to color the personalities of each other.

But I've talked to people who seem to have similarities in their family, and I've talked to people who are very dissimilar in their family, and there isn't really a pattern.

(Growing up, I had an ISFJ sister, an ESTP dad, and an ISFJ mom. As far as my own kids, I have an INTP, an ESFP, and an adopted INFJ, and my ex is an ISFJ. In this instance, we did produce an ESFP kid and it did match your pattern; but there are no other ESFPs even in my extended family. Like I said, it can vary tremendously.)


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

well i have ESTP father (maybe ESTJ)
ISTJ mum
ESFJ granny

...im an INFP...how...connected?


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I'm INFP. 

INTP brother (I think); not sure what my sister is. ExFx, definitely.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm an INFP. I'm pretty sure my brother is an ESFP...


----------



## Callie Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm a ISFP and the oldest of three. My younger sister is a ENTP. My younger brother is mildly autistic, so I can't figure out his type, but I'd say he's some type of IxxP if I had to. My mom's a ESTJ (with good tert Ne) and my dad's a ISFJ - so it's a lot of the J vs P in our house. My sister sometimes irritates me with her need to think out loud and some of her callousness, and it annoys her when I don't tell her stuff or I act too sensitive for her taste, but I can honestly call her one of the best friends I've ever had. We're so different, but we're practically the same person on the inside.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm an INTP with an ESFJ older brother. Childhood was an ordeal.


----------



## pineapple_thorns (May 12, 2012)

I'm INFJ and my siblings are ENFJ, ISFP and ISTJ. I'm the youngest.


----------



## krviking (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a moderately extroverted INTJ with one INFP sister, one ENFJ sister, and an ES(F?)J brother. The last fits your pattern, but he is probably the sibling I interact with least.


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

It's pretty true. My sister is an INTP, I'm an ISFP. We get along wonderfully, even if there are some communication issues at times.

Pretty sure my mother is an ENFJ, and my dad an ISTP Poor mom, surrounded by introverts. xP


----------



## Samia (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm an ENFP and got a brother who's an ESFP. Nearly everyone in my family is ESFP...


----------



## hazzacanary (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm an ISTP, but my *identical twin brother* is an INFP, so we're pretty different! My sister's also an ENFJ, once again very different to us two.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm ISTP, and my little sister is my exact opposite, ENFJ.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't really decide atm what my eldest sister is. I think we have shared Ne/Si in our functions, so maybe ENFP? It's possible I'm wrong and she's an ENFJ for all I know. I'll go for ENFx at the moment. I think my mom is ENFJ.

The not as old one is likely an ISFJ, if I were to guess. I might be wrong about this, but I get the impression she does prefer sensing to intuition. She strikes me as more Si than Se. The fact that we use the same functions could explain why I talk to her so naturally.

I think my brother prefers sensing to intuition, but I wouldn't be surprised if he was actually a Se/Ni user. We used to argue a bunch (let's just say Se-doms and I... are a bit conflicted), but we don't really do that anymore. Also, I view him as an extrovert. ESxP.

In short, I don't think any of the poll options match my siblings.
While ISFP is a complete shadow for me, I find that I get along with those easier than ESFPs. I guess sometimes I have shared interests with the type and whether I'm actually a 6 (or a 9 as currently assigned), plenty of ISFPs tend to have those Enneagram types.

Families can be all different types. I also think my dad was maybe INTJ.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm an INFJ and my sis is an INTJ.


----------



## Graham (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm an INFP with an ENFJ sibling... Isn't that different?


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I do, in fact, have an ESFP brother. Though with how many of us there are in my family (and we pretty much all have different personality types), I suppose at least one of these sorts of relationships was bound to turn up.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Hmm... INFP, ENFP, ISTJ, ENTP, INFJ

Looks like it doesn't work for the five in the litter I'm from.


----------



## jedihobbit (Sep 30, 2012)

me too. My younger brother is ENFJ, which he shares with my mom. I'm INFP, which I share with no one as far as I know.


----------



## qwerty21 (Sep 23, 2012)

infp with a esfj sister- dominant f is the same, but we are both very similar to our parents

mother-esfj/isfj
father-infp /isfp


----------

